# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Amp, Volt, Ohm, Watt... οι έννοιες

## johnyb98

Καλησπέρα.

 Amp, Volt, Ohm, Watt, ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, φορτίο, τάση, .......

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω την κάθε έννοια. Κάπως τα ξεχωρίζω, αλλά ακόμα δεν τα έχω καταφέρει πλήρως. Το πλήρως είναι *εντελώς* απαραίτητο.

Θεωρώ πιό εύκολο και κατανοτητό το Ampere.

Αλλά, η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής:θα ήθελα μία βοήθεια όσον αφορά το ξεκαθάρισμα των εννοιών. Βοήθεια που μπορεί να υπάγεται σε κείμενα, word/pdf αρχεία θεωρίας, powerpoint αρχεία, αρχεία YouTube videos, άλλα video αρχεία. Ό,τι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## bchris

Ειναι πολυ ευκολο, απλα πρεπει να βρεις το κειμενο/διατυπωση που θα σου κανει "κλικ".

Εμενα θυμαμαι στην αρχη με βοηθησε πολυ το υδραυλικο αναλογο:

Ενταση:
Μοναδα μετρησης: Ampere
Σκεψου το αυτο σαν την ποσοτητα του νερου που τρεχει μεσα σε ενα σωληνα. Την παροχη πιο σωστα.

Ταση: 
Η αλλιως, διαφορα δυναμικου.
Μοναδα μετρησης: Volt
Στο παραπανω παραδειγμα φαντασου οτι εχουμε ενα κουβα νερο στο μπαλκονι μας στην μια ακρη ενος σωληνα και κατω στον δρομο την αλλη ακρη του σωληνα (και πλενουμε το αυτοκινητο πχ  :Mr. Green:  ).
Προφανως το νερο τρεχει απο το μπαλκονι στον δρομο.
Η διαφορα υψους του μπαλκονιου με τον δρομο, ειναι το αναλογο της διαφορας δυναμικου στον ηλεκτρισμο.

Αν καταλαβεις αυτα τα δυο, τα υπολοιπα ειναι πολυ ευκολα.
Το Watt πχ ειναι το γινομενο του Volt x Ampere
To φορτιο θα μπορουσε να ηταν μια πρεσα στην ακρη του παραπανω σωληνα, απο αυτες που πλενουν αυτοκινητα.

Σχεδον ολα τα ηλεκτρικα κυκλωματα/εξαρτηματα εχουν και υδραυλικα αναλογα. (Τα απλα εννοειται ετσι?)

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγο.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Ξεκίνα με το νόμο του ΩΜ και θα λύσεις αρκετές απορίες σου.

----------


## thomasmi7

ενα βιβλιο πρωτοετους βασικης ηλεκτρολογιας τα εχει ολα. το θεμα ειναι
να αντιλαμβανεσαι τα μεγεθη οπως λες, αλλα πανω σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο προτζεκτ που εσυ θες
να ασχοληθεις. Στο youtube που αναφερεις θα βρεις σχετικα βιντεακια σιγουρα, διοτι 
διαφοροι ειδικευμενοι, πανω σε ενα αντικειμενο, ανεβαζουν βιντεακια. ψαξε με λεξεις κλειδια πανω
σε αυτο που θες να κανεις.

----------


## spiroscfu

6631330_700b.jpg

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post584798

----------

bchris (25-02-13), 

Hulk (25-02-13), 

SIERA (25-02-13)

----------


## johnyb98

Να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για όλες τις απαντήσεις. Με βοήθησαν ήδη να τα ξεκαθαρίσω περισσότερο.



> ενα βιβλιο πρωτοετους βασικης ηλεκτρολογιας τα εχει ολα.



Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο(α) που θα μπορούσα να βρω στο εμπόριο; bchrisOk σχετικά με τη διαφορά ύψους μπαλκόνι-δρόμος. Ας πούμε, λοιπόν, ότι η απόσταση είναι 7m (γιατί, αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτή η διαφορά ύψους είναι ουσιαστικα η απόσταση του δρόμου από το μπαλκόνι ή αντίστροφα). Ας πούμε, λοιπόν, 7m ή 7V. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, μία τεράστια σε μέγεθος μπαταρία των 7V. Έχω την εξής απορία:γιατί όταν μετράμε μία μπαταρία με βολτόμετρο μετράμε τα volt που έχουν απομείνει, για να δούμε αν έχει αδειάσει; Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπαλκόνι-δρόμος, αυτό το ύψος μένει πάντα σταθερό. Άρα, η μπαταρία δε θα αδειάσει ποτέ. Σίγουρα κάτι μου ξεφεύγει...

----------


## spiroscfu

Η μπαταρία έχει μια χωρητικότητα πχ. 1Ah αυτό μας λέει ότι μπορούμε να πάρουμε 1Α για μια ώρα με την ονομαστική τάση της.


Δες και αυτό το βιντεάκι

----------


## ezizu

> bchrisOk σχετικά με τη διαφορά ύψους μπαλκόνι-δρόμος. Ας πούμε, λοιπόν, ότι η απόσταση είναι 7m (γιατί, αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτή η διαφορά ύψους είναι ουσιαστικα η απόσταση του δρόμου από το μπαλκόνι ή αντίστροφα). Ας πούμε, λοιπόν, 7m ή 7V. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, μία τεράστια σε μέγεθος μπαταρία των 7V. Έχω την εξής απορία:γιατί όταν μετράμε μία μπαταρία με βολτόμετρο μετράμε τα volt που έχουν απομείνει, για να δούμε αν έχει αδειάσει; Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπαλκόνι-δρόμος, αυτό το ύψος μένει πάντα σταθερό. Άρα, η μπαταρία δε θα αδειάσει ποτέ. Σίγουρα κάτι μου ξεφεύγει...



Αν το δεις βάση του παραδείγματος που σου έδωσε ο Χρήστος (bchris), το ύψος παραμένει σταθερό (τάση / διαφορά δυναμικού),αλλά κάποια στιγμή ο κουβάς ( ή η τεράστια μπαταρία όπως λες ) θα αδειάσει. Άρα αν πούμε ότι,εφόσον έχει αδειάσει, μερικώς έστω,ο κουβάς με το νερό,τότε δεν θα μπορεί να έχουμε ίδια παροχή νερού, άρα δεν θα υπάρχει και η ίδια ποσότητα νερού μέσα στο σωλήνα ( παροχή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος). 
Με λίγα απλά λόγια, ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα  είναι η κίνηση του ηλεκτρικού φορτίου , μεταξύ δύο πόλων ,σε ένα αγωγό.Η ποσότητα των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων είναι στην ουσία η ένταση ( I ) του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Μονάδα μέτρησης της έντασης ( I ) του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι το αμπέρ (Α).
Τάση ή διαφορά δυναμικού ( U ) μεταξύ των δύο αυτών πόλων ,είναι ουσιαστικά η αιτία που προκαλεί την κίνηση των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων και είναι ανάλογο μέγεθος με την ένταση του ρεύματος ( Ι ). Μονάδα μέτρησης της τάσης είναι το Volt ( V ) .
Αντίσταση ( R ) είναι ουσιαστικά τα εμπόδια που βρίσκουν κατά την κίνησή τους τα ηλεκτρικά φορτία. Η αντίσταση αυτή, βασικά, οφείλεται στο υλικό του αγωγού , στο μήκος του κ.ο.κ. Μονάδα μέτρησης είναι το Ωμ και σαν μέγεθος είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογο της έντασης του ρεύματος.
Πολύ καλό παράδειγμα,για τον νόμο του Ωμ, η εικόνα στο πόστ#5.

Τώρα όπως σου έγραψε και Σπύρος (spiroscfu), οι μπαταρίες έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη παροχή ηλεκτρικών φορτίων. Για παράδειγμα, μία μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V / 1Ah θα μπορεί  να σου παρέχει τάση 12V, με σταθερή ένταση ρεύματος 1Α για μια ώρα ( ή 0,5Α για 2 ώρες, ή 2Α για μισή ώρα κ.ο.κ.). 
Όταν τώρα η συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία, είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη, θα πρέπει θεωρητικά η τάσης της, να είναι ~14,4V (max) και καθώς αδειάζει αυτή μειώνεται σταδιακά, μέχρι το σημείο που δεν μπορεί να παρέχει άλλη ποσότητα ηλεκτρικού φορτίου (''γονατίζει'' η μπαταρία όπως λέμε,δηλαδή τείνει να μηδενίζεται η τάση της μπαταρίας, άρα και το παρεχόμενο ρεύμα ). Η τάση της μπαταρίας του παραδείγματος ,όταν αυτή αδειάσει, μετριέται,σε γενικές γραμμές, γύρω στα  11 V ( ίσως και λιγότερο).
Ελπίζω αυτά που έγραψα να είναι κατανοητά και να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.

----------


## troller_coaster

Αν είσαι στο μπαλκόνι και πετάς κάτω τούβλα (ηλεκτρόνια), το μπαλκόνι θα μείνει μεν στη θέση του, αλλά σιγά σιγά το επίπεδο του δρόμου θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει από τα τούβλα που πέταξες. Σιγά σιγά θα φτάσει ο δρόμος στο μπαλκόνι και δεν θα μπορούν να πέσουν πια τα τούβλα.

Για να μην πάμε σε τόσο ακραία περίπτωση καταστροφής , σκέψου το διαφορετικά. Π.χ. Δεν πετάς για πλάκα τα τούβλα (όπως και δε χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς λόγο μια μπαταρία), κάτι θες να κάνεις με αυτά: θες να σπάσεις καρύδια και για αυτό πετάς τα τούβλα. Όταν από τα 12 μέτρα (12V) η διαφορά ύψους γίνει 10, τα τούβλα παύουν να φτάνουν κάτω με αρκετή ταχύτητα ώστε να σπάσουν τα καρύδια. Η μπαταρία σου είναι άχρηστη για αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά μπορείς να τη βάλεις σε ένα ρολόι που δεν έχει μεγάλες απαιτήσεις, π.χ. του αρκεί να ακούγεται ένα "γκουπ".

----------


## dan

Και εμένα με βοήθησε πολύ το υδραυλικό ανάλογο.
Ampere είναι η ποσότητα του νερού, φαντάσου το σαν 2 σωλήνες ύδρευσης. Μια μικρή και μια μεγάλη σε διατομή. Η μεγάλη παρέχει περισσότερο νερό, μεγαλύτερα ampere.
Volt είναι η πίεση του νερού. Όσο μεγαλύτερη πίεση τόσο μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα του νερού.
Watt o συνδυασμός των ampere και volt Δηλαδή μεγάλη σωλήνα αλλά λίγη πίεση μπορεί να μας δίνει ίδια ποσότητα νερού με μια μικρή σωλήνα αλλά με μεγάλη πίεση.
Ohm ειναι η αντίσταση που βρίσκει το νερό μέσα στη σωλήνα, φαντάσου ένα στένεμα της σωλήνας
Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο.

----------


## dalai

Ας παραμείνουμε στο παράδειγμα του κουβα με νερο στο μπαλκονι για να εξυγησουμε την απλη μπαταρια που μετρας με το βολτομετρο.Εχεις παρατηρήσει οτι οι μπαταρίες δείχνουν  παντα 1,5 βολτ (σχεδον) για οσο χρόνο τις χρησιμοποιείς ? Το περιεργο ειναι οτι και την  προτελευταία μερα που αδειάζουν ,παλι 1,5 βολτ δείχνουν .Την τελαιυτεα μερα η ταση πεφτει με πολυ γρήγορο ρυθμο  και στο τελος αχρηστευονται  .
Στο παραδειγμα μας ας υποθεσουμε οτι ο κουβας ειναι γεματος ,οποτε η πιεση ειναι 10 bar στο πατο του λαστιχου .
Οσο χρησιμοποιεις το νερο αδειαζει ο κουβας .Ακομη και αμα φτασει στη μέση του κουβα  η στάθμη του νερου ,στην ουσια η πιεση στο λαστιχο θα παραμεινει σχεδον στα 10 bar αφου η στάθμη του νερου δεν επεσε παρα λιγα εκατοστα
Το ιδιο θα συμβει ακομη και οταν ο κουβας θα ειναι σχεδον αδειος  .Το εναπομεινων νερο μπορει να ειναι λιγο ,αλλα η σταθμη του παραμενει 10 μετρα πανω ,επομενως και η πιεση θα παραμενει στα 10bar.
Οταν θα αδειασει ο κουβας ,για  οσο χρησιμοποιουμε το νερο, καθε μετρο που θα πεφτει η σταθμη  του νερου μεσα στο λαστιχο θα χανουμε και ενα bar πίεσης. Ετσι στα τελευταία του βλεπουμε δραματική μείωση της πίεση "ξαφνικά"
Το ιδιο φαινομενο εχουμε και στις μπαταριες. Γιαυτο λεμε οτι η μετρηση της τάσης  δεν ειναι ασφαλής τρόπος μέτρησης της χωρητικότητας μιας μπαταρίας

----------


## johnyb98

Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι σχετικά με όλ' αυτά πιστεύω ότι είναι και το παρακάτω:





Σχετικά με την ανάλυση που κάνει ο dalai, στο παραπάνω video αυτά τα δύο στρογγυλά πάνω σε κάθε σακούλα (Volts) έχουν σταθερό βάρος. Όσο αδειάζει το ρεύμα ή Ampere (δηλαδή το νερό στις σακούλες) το βάρος των δύο μπαταριών είναι σταθερό. Αυτό είναι αληθές μέχρι να ισχύσει το παρακάτω:

βάρος μπαταριών=βάρος νερού στις σακούλες

Από κει και πέρα, το βάρος του νερού (ή Ampere) μειώνεται κάθε στιγμή του χρόνου, αλλά το βαρος των μπαταριών είναι σταθερό. Στη συνθήκη, λοιπόν, 

βάρος νερού < βάρος μπαταριών,

π.χ. στη μεγάλη μπαταρία, αν είχαμε ένα βολτόμετρο θα μας έδειχνε 120 Volts (pounds of pressure), αλλα΄αυτό είναι ψευδές !!

Επλίζω να έχω καταλάβει σωστά ως τώρα.

Βέβαια, το video του κυρίου θέλει να πει κάτι γενικότερο, αλλά εμείς εδώ κάνουμε μία πιό βαθιά ανάλυση.

----------


## yannisdoulk

πολυ απλα

εχουμε μια μπαταρια απο χωμα






Ξερουμε οτι ο ηλεκτρισμος προερχεται απο τα ηλεκτρονια που υπαρχουν παντου

Τα ηλεκτρονια θελουν να πανε απο την μια μερια στην αλλη μεσω του αγωγου

Οποτε μετραμε την αντισταση που δεχονται απο τον αγωγο με τα *ωμ* την ταχυτητα τους με *αμπερ* την ισχυ τους με *βαττ* και την διαφορα δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο σημείων με *βολτ*
και τροχονομος ειναι ο   Νομος του Ωμ





*http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D%...5_%CE%A9%CE%BC*
*http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%...BA%CE%BF%CF%8D*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%88%...84%CE%BF%CF%82
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%97%...B1%CF%83%CE%B7
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%99%...84%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## johnyb98

> Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι σχετικά με όλ' αυτά πιστεύω ότι είναι και το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σχετικά με την ανάλυση που κάνει ο dalai, στο παραπάνω video αυτά τα δύο στρογγυλά πάνω σε κάθε σακούλα (Volts) έχουν σταθερό βάρος. Όσο αδειάζει το ρεύμα ή Ampere (δηλαδή το νερό στις σακούλες) το βάρος των δύο μπαταριών είναι σταθερό. Αυτό είναι αληθές μέχρι να ισχύσει το παρακάτω:
> 
> βάρος μπαταριών=βάρος νερού στις σακούλες
> ...



Στο παραπάνω βίντεο, αυτό που λέει ο κύριος στην αρχή τού βίντεο είναι ψιλό-"ψευδές". Λέει ότι στην κάθε σακούλα έχει βάλει τα ίδια Watt. Σύμφωνα με όσα λέμε, και επειδή το αναλύουμε λίγο παραπάνω, στην κάθε σακούλα έχει βάλει το ίδιο σε ποσότητα ρεύμα, δηλαδή τα ίδια Ampere. Τώρα, αν και η τρύπα που κάνει με την οδοντογλυφίδα στις δύο σακούλες είναι ίδια, στη δεξιά σακούλα, λόγω μεγαλύτερης πίεσης (περισσότερα Volt), το ρεύμα που θα πάρει (Watt) κάθε χρονική στιγμή είναι περισσότερο (περισσότερη πίεση)

Ουσιαστικά, και πρακτικά, δηλαδή, και έτσι απλά, εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά:

Watt = κατανάλωση ενέργειας που παράγεται από το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα / μονάδα χρόνου.

Εντάξει, πρακτικά, όπως το περιγράφει ο κύριος στο βίντεο είναι (τα ίδια Watt) έχει η κάθε σακούλα, αλλά επειδή εδώ το αναλύουμε λίγο παραπάνω, πιο σωστό είναι να πούμε ότι η κάθε σακούλα έχει τα ίδια Ampere. Απλά, τα ίδια αυτά Ampere, θα καταναλωθούν σε διαφορετικό χρόνο στην κάθε περίπτωση (διαφορετικά Watt).

----------


## mikemtb

σακουλες και βλακειες...
τα watt ειναι ισχυς. σκετο.
τα watth  η kwh  ειναι ενεργεια (ισχυς στην μοναδα χρονου.)
αμαξι εχεις?? ξερεις ποσα αλογα ειναι? εκει ξερεις ε...      ακριβως το ιδιο πραμα ειναι. 
πχ ενα λιτρο βενζινη, εχει 11kwh ενεργεια ''αποθηκευμενη''

edit: 9μιση χρονια περασαν... ακομα παιδευεσαι... δε βρεθηκε καποιος να στα εξηγησει σωστα απο τοτε?

----------


## rama

Αμα καθαρίσουμε το θέμα με τα watts, να πιάσουμε το θέμα με τις πιέσεις αέρα και τις διαστάσεις των ελαστικών των οχημάτων, για να ευχαριστηθούμε διαφορετικότητα απόψεων!

----------


## nyannaco

> σακουλες και βλακειες...
> τα watt ειναι ισχυς. σκετο.
> τα watt/h  η kwh  ειναι ενεργεια (ισχυς στην μοναδα χρονου.)
> αμαξι εχεις?? ξερεις ποσα αλογα ειναι? εκει ξερεις ε...      ακριβως το ιδιο πραμα ειναι. 
> πχ ενα λιτρο βενζινη, εχει 11kwh ενεργεια ''αποθηκευμενη''



Γενικώς ναι, μια μικρή "διόρθωση" για την τάξη: το μέγεθος watt/h δεν υφίσταται, η ενέργεια σε (K)Wh είναι (K)W *X* h.

----------


## mikemtb

ναι δεν ξερω αν ειναι δοκιμα τα wh, αλλα εχω δει να χρησιμοποιειται. ειδικα σε μικρες κλιμακες ενεργειας, πακ μπαταριων ας πουμε

----------


## nyannaco

> ναι δεν ξερω αν ειναι δοκιμα τα wh, αλλα εχω δει να χρησιμοποιειται. ειδικα σε μικρες κλιμακες ενεργειας, πακ μπαταριων ας πουμε



Τα wh ναι, είναι δόκιμος όρος, τα w/h ΔΕΝ είναι. Είναι ισχύς ΕΠΙ χρόνο (= ενέργεια), όχι ισχύς διά χρόνο. Αν θέλεις να το δεις αλλιώς, η ενέργεια είναι το ολοκλήρωμα της ισχύος στο χρόνο.

----------

mikemtb (06-10-22)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αν είχαμε αφήσει κατά μέρος τις ανοησίες του youtube  και είχαμε αρχίσει από εδώ θα είχαμε εξαντλήσει ένα θέμα που άρχισε πριν από δέκα χρόνια.

----------

mikemtb (07-10-22)

----------


## rama

Αντε να σας τρολλάρω λίγο. Τι γνώμη έχετε για τη μονάδα μέτρησης MWh/h ?
Πριν πείτε οτι είναι μούφα, είναι επίσημος όρος στην αγορά ενέργειας, για το μέσο ρυθμό παροχής της παραγόμενης ενέργειας.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αντε να σας τρολλάρω λίγο. Τι γνώμη έχετε για τη μονάδα μέτρησης MWh/h ?
> Πριν πείτε οτι είναι μούφα, είναι επίσημος όρος στην αγορά ενέργειας, για το μέσο ρυθμό παροχής της παραγόμενης ενέργειας.



Μαθηματικά δεν είναι λάθος, αφού MWh/h = MW, OK για "μέσο ρυθμό παροχής της παραγόμενης ενέργειας" (ρυθμός = ενέργεια / χρόνο = ισχύς). 
Εννοιολογικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητά της, γιατί μπερδεύουν αχρείαστα τα πράγματα... δεν το έχω συναντήσει/ακούσει, μήπως είναι τίποτα μαρκετινίστικες μπούρδες;

----------


## Panoss

> μήπως είναι τίποτα μαρκετινίστικες μπούρδες;



Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι άλλο.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Ειναι για διευκόλυνση της κατανόησης.
Αν ακουγες οτι μια γεννήτρια παράγει  2 MW τι θα καταλαβαινες; 
Αν παλι ακούσεις 2 MWh/h  τι καταλαβαινεις; 
Ποιο ειναι πιο ευκολα κατανοητό;
Γιατι και τα δυο εκφραζουν ακριβώς το ιδιο πραγμα!

----------


## Panoss

> Ειναι για διευκόλυνση της κατανόησης.
> Αν ακουγες οτι μια γεννήτρια παράγει  2 MW τι θα καταλαβαινες;



Είναι λάθος, μία γεννήτρια παράγει ενέργεια, όχι ισχύ.
Δύο λάθη (*) δεν κάνουν ένα σωστό.

(* δεύτερο λάθος η ανύπαρκτη μονάδα...Wh/h)

----------

mikemtb (07-10-22)

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> Είναι λάθος, μία γεννήτρια παράγει ενέργεια, όχι ισχύ.
> Δύο λάθη (*) δεν κάνουν ένα σωστό.
> 
> (* δεύτερο λάθος η ανύπαρκτη μονάδα...Wh/h)



Μια γεννήτρια μετατρέπεται ενεργεια , απο χημικη σε θερμικη και κινητικη, και μετα σε ηλεκτρική...
Η ισχύς ειναι ενεργεια στη μοναδα του χρόνου...
Κτλ κτλ...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Μια γεννήτρια μετατρέπεται ενεργεια , απο χημικη σε θερμικη και κινητικη, και μετα σε ηλεκτρική...
> Η ισχύς ειναι ενεργεια στη μοναδα του χρόνου...
> Κτλ κτλ...



<<Μια γεννήτρια μετατρέπεται ενεργεια , απο χημικη σε θερμικη και κινητικη>> Αυτές τις δουλειές τις κάνουν άλλες μηχανές, η γεννήτρια μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική.

----------


## rama

Κι εγώ είχα κολλήσει με τα MWh/h. Αλλά μετά διάβασα οτι έχει λογική για τους παραγωγούς και τα δίκτυα επειδή εστιάζουν στην παρεχόμενη ενέργεια, κι όχι την ισχύ.
Το μέλημά τους είναι η επάρκεια και τα στιγμιαία φορτία, και αυτή η στόχευση αποτυπώνεται καλύτερα διαγραμματικά. Οσο πιό σύντομος γίνεται ο χρόνος στον παρονομαστή, τόσο πιό κρίσιμα είναι όλα.
Αν μιλάμε για 24ωρο, θα έχουμε κορύφωση σε πρωϊ-μεσημέρι-βράδυ. Σε μήνα, πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο παίζουν οι εργάσιμες μέρες. Στο χρόνο, τρέμουνε το καλοκαίρι και τον βαρύ χειμώνα.
Το βράδυ, στις βόρειες χώρες τουλάχιστον, τα φορτία εκτινάσσονται όταν πέφτουν διαφημίσεις στην TV και ανάβουν όλοι τους βραστήρες για να φτιάξουν ένα γρήγορο τσάϊ/καφέ.

Οταν μας ρωτάει κάποιος για την κατανάλωση ενέργειας στο σπίτι, τι του λέμε?
Η λογική απάντηση είναι πχ 1000KWh το μήνα. ----Νά' το το KWh/μήνα!
Δε λέμε 1,39KW   [που προκύπτει από το 1000KWh / (30μέρες*24ώρες)]

----------

mikemtb (07-10-22)

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> <<Μια γεννήτρια μετατρέπεται ενεργεια , απο χημικη σε θερμικη και κινητικη>> Αυτές τις δουλειές τις κάνουν άλλες μηχανές, η γεννήτρια μετατρέπει την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική.



Εχεις δίκιο, περιεγραψα το ηλεκτροπαραγωγο ζευγος (Η/Ζ).

----------


## Panoss

> Κι εγώ είχα κολλήσει με τα MWh/h. Νά' το το KWh/μήνα!



Άρα δεν είναι Wh/h αλλά 'Wh σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα t', Wh/t. 

(t≠h)

----------


## rama

Η επιλογή της μονάδας χρόνου είναι κάτι το συμβατικό. Για κάποιο λόγο, έχει επικρατήσει η ώρα.

----------


## matthew

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
>  Amp, Volt, Ohm, Watt, ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, φορτίο, τάση, .......
> 
> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω την κάθε έννοια. Κάπως τα ξεχωρίζω, αλλά ακόμα δεν τα έχω καταφέρει πλήρως. Το πλήρως είναι *εντελώς* απαραίτητο.
> 
> Θεωρώ πιό εύκολο και κατανοτητό το Ampere.
> 
> Αλλά, η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής:θα ήθελα μία βοήθεια όσον αφορά το ξεκαθάρισμα των εννοιών. Βοήθεια που μπορεί να υπάγεται σε κείμενα, word/pdf αρχεία θεωρίας, powerpoint αρχεία, αρχεία YouTube videos, άλλα video αρχεία. Ό,τι μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.
> ...



Για να κατανοήσεις τις μονάδες υπολογισμών και μετρήσεων, πρέπει πρώτα να κατανοήσεις τα μεγέθη τα οποία εκφράζουν οι αντίστοιχες μονάδες.
Μετά θα καταλάβεις και τη σύνδεση των μονάδων μεταξύ τους.
ΥΓ: Η απάντηση είναι διαχρονική οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.  :Cool:

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Η επιλογή της μονάδας χρόνου είναι κάτι το συμβατικό. Για κάποιο λόγο, έχει επικρατήσει η ώρα.



<<Η επιλογή της μονάδας χρόνου είναι κάτι το συμβατικό.>> Ναι! 
<< Για κάποιο λόγο, έχει επικρατήσει η ώρα>> Ο άνθρωπος προσπαθεί να κάνει τη ζωή του όσο γίνεται ποιο εύκολη, και επιλέγει πολλαπλάσια ή  υποπολλαπλάσια, των βασικών μονάδων μέτρησης που τον διευκολύνουν: Ο τορναδόρος επιλέγει μονάδα μήκους το χιλιοστό, ο φορτηγατζής επιλέγει μονάδα βάρους τον τόνο,ή απόσταση μεταξύ των πόλεων εκφράζετε σε χιλιόμετρα,έτσι και η ηλ ενέργεια -συνήθως- εκφράζεται σε KWh.
Για φανταστείτε να πείτε σε φορτηγατζή- θέλω να μεταφέρω από Αθήνα  στην Κόρινθο 10.000.000 γραμμάρια σιτάρι-.
Ή να  πάει ο λογαριασμός <<ρεύματος>> και να λέει κυρά Μαρίκα <<Εκάψες>>  1.800.000 Kwsec.

----------

el greco 1 (07-10-22)

----------

